# dependency



## pma112001 (Jan 16, 2005)

I was taking amoxicillan for the flu and I now cannot get off lomotil to stop the diarhea. I am allergic to milk and have lactose intolerance so I cannot eat yogurt. I am open to all suggestions. thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You should post on the Main forum i think.I had a terrible flu and finally got over it without meds.But if you have already start an antibiotic,i think you have to take to whole course.


----------

